# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  اخبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار

## سارق الفرح

*الوزير يوجه بتكوين لجنة تحقيق حول الاتهامات بين شداد وصلاح حسن سعيد


:drb3:
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وجه وزير الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار مفوض تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية مولانا الريح وداعة الله بإجراء تحقيق بعد انتخابات الاتحاد العام للكرة والمحدد لها يوم (28 أغسطس الجاري) مع الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السابق والسيد صلاح حسن سعيد أمين مال الاتحاد السابق حول الاتهامات المالية التي تبودلت بين الرجلين على مستوى الصحف الرياضية، مع رفع تقرير للسيد الوزير بنتائج التحقيق، وكانت الساحة الرياضية قد شهدت في الفترة الماضية تراشقاً واتهامات بين الرجلين كانت حديث كل الأوساط الرياضية.
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مجلس الجلافيط يصر على الاستقالة وتصريح للعمدة الديون اثقلت كاهلنا واصبح الامر لايطاق
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مصادر تشير مؤكدة أن الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق وبعد دراسة متأنية للموقف لن يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الاتحاد العام بل سيدعم موقف رئيس نادي الهلال السابق صلاح إدريس الأرباب كما تؤكد الأنباء، هذا وقال متابعون للمعركة إن شداد لن يتخذ قرار قبل أن يعرف موطئ أقدامه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

مصادر تشير مؤكدة أن الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق وبعد دراسة متأنية للموقف لن يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الاتحاد العام بل سيدعم موقف رئيس نادي الهلال السابق صلاح إدريس الأرباب كما تؤكد الأنباء، هذا وقال متابعون للمعركة إن شداد لن يتخذ قرار قبل أن يعرف موطئ أقدامه



مشكوووور سارق الفرح ودي تبقي مصيبة  بعد جعجعة دي كلها ماداير يترشح
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مشكور ياجالب 

وحشتنا اخبارك الحلوه في الجماهير

تقبل مروري

خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مجهود مميز ودايما اخبارك من الفرن 0ونتمني لمجلس المجاعة عدم التفاهم ودين متراكم ووقوف في المحاكم0ودقي يامزيقة فيفا وصلت 0 هو شداد يا فيها يا اطفيها 0ما خلاص كفاية السواها داير يتمها
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مشكزرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله شداد عرف المسأله مافى صالحو
داير يتملص بعد شهد علينا الليسوى 
واللما يسوى فرج فينا خلق الله وهرشنا بى فيفا عبده دى
ياشداد لاتحترم بعد اليوم 

مشكور يابكور يادكتور


*

----------


## بركية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

مصادر تشير مؤكدة أن الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق وبعد دراسة متأنية للموقف لن يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الاتحاد العام بل سيدعم موقف رئيس نادي الهلال السابق صلاح إدريس الأرباب كما تؤكد الأنباء، هذا وقال متابعون للمعركة إن شداد لن يتخذ قرار قبل أن يعرف موطئ أقدامه



شداد عارف انه خسران لا محالة ،،، 
ياخي ان شاء الله في 60 بلا وانجلي ،،، 
الخبر من فوووول ( قوون ): 
يبدو ان الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة السابق والمعترف به من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم قد وصل الي قناعة تامة بعدم
ترشيحه لانتخابات الاتحاد العام المرتقبة يوم 28 من هذا الشهر وذلك لعدة اسباب اهمها ان د شداد كان يرغب في اقامة انتخابات تحت اشراف اتحاده السابق حسب خارطة الطريق التي رسمتها الفيفا والتي من بينها تكليف د شداد شخصيا بامر الانتخابات الا ان تدخل وزير الشباب والرياضة في الانتخابات بالقرار الوزاري الذي اصدره يوم 17 اغسطس الجاري ولذلك راي ان من مصلحته الابتعاد عن مهمة تكليف من قبل الفيفا بعد ان حد القرار الوزاري من سلطاته وصلاحياته كمسئول عن الانتخابات المرتقبة وقد سارع د شداد بمخاطبة الفيفا بتقرير واف تضمن القرار الوزاري الذي اصدره وزير الشباب والرياضة السيد حاج ماجد سوار.
وسأل د شداد الفيفا حول ما ردده د معتصم جعفر ومجدي شمس الدين حول موافقة الفيفا علي اجراء تعديلات في برنامج الانتخابات وردت الفيفا علي تساؤل شداد في سطر واحد قائلة لم نوافق علي اي شيء والاجابة وحدها تؤكد تمسك الفيفا بخارطة الطريق التي رسمتها لانتخابات اتحاد الكرة في خطابها الاول ولا جديد بعده وان كل ما يشاع ويتردد حول قبول الفيفا بتعديل جدول الانتخابات الذي طالب به اتحاد الكرة المؤقت لا اساس له من الصحة بدليل ان الاتحاد غير الشرعي لم يبرز حتي الان اي مستند فيفاوي يؤكد سلامة موقفهم من الانتخابات الجزئية وهو الشيء الذي سيقود الانتخابات المرتقبة لبطلانها قبل اجرائها نتيجة لعدم مراعاتها لتوجيهات وشروط الفيفا الواضحة والصريحة ولذلك فان د شداد لا تشغله الانتخابات القادمة ويفضل ابعاد نفسه عن الاقاويل التي تثار حوله وسيقوم بتوضيح كل الحقائق في مؤتمر صحفي خلال الـ 24 ساعة القادمة.
حلوة فيفاوي - ماركة رمدانية مسجلة 
تحياتي الرائع سارق الفرح ،،، 
*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------

